# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Aide Installation Ogre3d

## narenski

Voila, je vous explique mon problme.Aprs avoir suivi quelque tutoriaux OpenGl sur ce site et compris le fonctionnement, j'ai voulu apprendre a utilser un moteur 3d, Ogre 3d(qui a ce que j'ai compris ne se charge que de l'affichage.).
Bref il en est que j'ai de grave problme concernant l'installation de celui ci.
J'ai suivi ce tuto http://gusgus.developpez.com/Ogre/#LIII-A
et il ne marche pas.
J'ai essayer d'installer ogre3d sous visual c++ Express 2008, je pense avoir suivi toute les dmarches , mais a ne marche pas.J'espre que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.
Ps:Ca fait 2 ans que j'apprends grace aux tutoriaux de ce sites et je viens de m'inscrire hier. 
Vous faite un travail formidable.  ::ccool:: 


```

```

----------


## Asmod_D

salut,

as tu bien mis les fichier dll dans le repertoire de ton programme ?.

----------

